# living in portugal?



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have been to prtugal five times now and now i dont no where to move to spain or portugal or at all i no i have had enough of england though.some one please help me what is the econemy like there at the mo?so many people moaning about spain portugal seems better to me am i right this time?
all thoughts good and bad please i got to get out off england before its to late HELP HELP HELP!!!!!


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

We moved to Portugal in 2008 after only visiting once...Spain was too much hastle with rules etc,and we used to visit on a regular basis............no regrets at all, we are up near Coimbra and have met many who have left Spain at a loss and moved to Portugal. this is just our opinion though each to their own. good luck
regards Paul


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Wouldn't change the decision we made to move to Portugal and don't regret it either. We have been here now 4 years.

For a little more information on living in Portugal have a look at www.gekkoportugal.com

We have moved near a town called Rio Maior within easy reach of the Silver Coast beaches.

Caldas da Rainha 20kms Santarem 30kms


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks for the info guys no i no i more on the right track


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

your always welcome to come look around this area we will give you as much help as we can.


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

*paul*



Paul in portugal said:


> your always welcome to come look around this area we will give you as much help as we can.


thank you very much for your kind repley do u think there might be much work for me and my wife there?i do car air con regassing and degassing and she is a manager at a locol food shop and in control of 15 staff?
many thanks


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

ray1561 said:


> thank you very much for your kind repley do u think there might be much work for me and my wife there?i do car air con regassing and degassing and she is a manager at a locol food shop and in control of 15 staff?
> many thanks


not sure on the work side BUT air con is a must here so should be ok there.we dont work we took early retirement and are living off the sale of the UK house until the time for pension arrives, I think a must to gain work here is to speak good Portuguese so if you can then should be ok although there is a recession here at the moment, not that you would notice locally here in our village.


----------



## Lagos Nick (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd like to introduce myself. I'm Nick and as soon as I've sold my house in London I'm moving to Lagos, Portugal. I should get there by Sept. How much would it be possible to rent a small 1 bedroom flat for. I know the town well having been about 17 or 18 times. Towards the back of the town would be fine or in Portelas. My plan is rent for 6 months OUT OF SEASON during which time I'll look for a bargain apartment or house to buy. It's a buyer's market and I won't be getting sucked in to the inflated Meia Praiea (spelling?) scene. Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lagos Nick said:


> I'd like to introduce myself. I'm Nick and as soon as I've sold my house in London I'm moving to Lagos, Portugal. I should get there by Sept. How much would it be possible to rent a small 1 bedroom flat for. I know the town well having been about 17 or 18 times. Towards the back of the town would be fine or in Portelas. My plan is rent for 6 months OUT OF SEASON during which time I'll look for a bargain apartment or house to buy. It's a buyer's market and I won't be getting sucked in to the inflated Meia Praiea (spelling?) scene. Thanks


Hi Nick welcome.
Why not have a look in the online version of the Portugal News, The Portugal News - Home Page of Portugal's National Weekend Newspaper in English
or 
Algarve Resident - the REAL Algarve Resident - 1st for News, information and classifieds


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Lagos Nick said:


> I'd like to introduce myself. I'm Nick and as soon as I've sold my house in London I'm moving to Lagos, Portugal. I should get there by Sept. How much would it be possible to rent a small 1 bedroom flat for. I know the town well having been about 17 or 18 times. Towards the back of the town would be fine or in Portelas. My plan is rent for 6 months OUT OF SEASON during which time I'll look for a bargain apartment or house to buy. It's a buyer's market and I won't be getting sucked in to the inflated Meia Praiea (spelling?) scene. Thanks


Sorry my friend no Idea we are near Coimbra and the average rent here as far as I can gather is around the 25 mark per Day unless you can find a friendly place who will do it cheaper, we could here but not allowed to advertise for business on here, We came from NORTH DEVON 3 YEARS AGO WHEN IT WAS A LOT CHEAPER TO BUY.......... WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING for??


----------



## Lagos Nick (Feb 2, 2011)

*housing costs*

You say houses have shot up since 2008. Since then the economy has crashed. House prices have fallen all over the EU including Portugal. I have seen this in Lagos. Thanks for replying though.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Lagos Nick said:


> You say houses have shot up since 2008. Since then the economy has crashed. House prices have fallen all over the EU including Portugal. I have seen this in Lagos. Thanks for replying though.


Sorry Mate meant we moved 3 years ago but bought 8 years ago......... prices are dearer than when we bought but are still cheaper than uk we paid around the 70000 mark for ours, admittedly we have done a lot of repairs but only spent out 35000 on those and improved the place dramatically but it is a large place 2 garages a 2 double bedroomed cottage and the main 3 double bedroomed house, we are doing a lot of things ourselves now ie the field and painting also trying a basic way of life just to see what the real cost is and since xmas its working out at around 400 a month including our bills and fuel.. told the wife she could only buy plants once a year ha ha made a large saving ;-) would not go back to uk to live unless we really had to. good luck in you search 
regards Paul


----------

